# Shafts



## SnAiNtOn_GoLf (Sep 23, 2011)

What shafts do you guys use (ie Regular or Stiff?) and how far on average do you carry the ball?


----------



## Itz LiGhTz X (Nov 3, 2011)

I use Ladies  xx


----------



## Indacup (Sep 12, 2006)

There is no such thing as an industry standard on shaft flex......so what maybe a stiff flex for one company may be a Regular for another..

In addition, shaft companies take their (pretend) measurement at the grip end which does not tell you how the shaft profiles/performs.....so you have no idea at the butt end measurement if the shaft has a high/low kickpoint...etc


----------

